# Johnny Depp Mad Hatter Costume



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

A lobotomy might be a good start.  Just kidding.

White clown makeup and contacts. The wig might be a bit harder until we get closer to Halloween. Are you good with sewing???


----------



## DeesFancyDress (Mar 10, 2008)

This hat made by Rasta is available from Dees Fancy Dress 
with a bit of red ribbon you can get very close to Johnny depps hat.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

you'll hvae to take some of your wig hair for the eyebrows. they are quite long. I cant wait to see pics either.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

There's a LOT you can do... my friend was Mad Hatter BEFORE Johnny Depp was...
see. my friend went for a combo of Disney Animated, and a dark twist. The Pic was taken in 2008, so it was LONG before any promo shots of depp's character had been released. He insists that Tim burton saw his costume and took it to the next level.. LOL

This year may be easier to find the pieces because of the movie...but we'll see... I"d learn to sew and make your own costume from the pants to the jacket, to the hat...


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Mandathewitch said:


> There's a LOT you can do... my friend was Mad Hatter BEFORE Johnny Depp was...
> see. my friend went for a combo of Disney Animated, and a dark twist. The Pic was taken in 2008, so it was LONG before any promo shots of depp's character had been released. He insists that Tim burton saw his costume and took it to the next level.. LOL
> 
> This year may be easier to find the pieces because of the movie...but we'll see... I"d learn to sew and make your own costume from the pants to the jacket, to the hat...


That is a great costume I agree Tim must have seen this photo to get his juices flowing.


----------



## AngelaA (Mar 1, 2010)

I saw an awesome Mad Hatter costume at the Halloween Show last week. Try googleing it to get the idea & then make it yourself for 1/8th the price.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

If you budget allows, check out this site! Sithcamaro.com. Welcome to Toby Markham's Sithcamaro website!. All of his work is handmade & custom. At the very least his site has plenty of reference photos. When I had worked on Star Wars & Pirates of the Caribbean costumes, I would used his work as "inspiration'. The only MH props he has available now are the hat pins, but I'm sure you'll see more stuff soon.


----------



## AngelaA (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hatter*

Saw the movie last nite in 3D it was Spectacular! Two girls were dressed up as the Hatter & the White Queen. Cool Costumes, looked like they made them by hand. The movie costumes were incredible and the 3D effects were AMAZING. See it in 3D if you get a chance, it's worth it.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Got this in an email today, thought you might be interested.

Burton's Mad Hatter Hat


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Just saw the best mad hatter costume at the theater....


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's two of my friends and I (left) at the Imax 3D movie Saturday night wearing the Mad Hatter hats that I made. Loved the movie and the inspiration of 6 impossible things before breakfast!


----------



## nategreat08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I saw your post and remember seeing this when the promotion pictures were coming out. Hope it helps.

YouTube - Mad Hatter Costume, Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland, Threadbanger


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks alot skulkin, i missed the entire movie due to you and your friends hats...from: the guy sitting behind you..lol


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Mandathewitch said:


> Just saw the best mad hatter costume at the theater....


Now *THAT* is a fabulous costume!!!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Ha, Ha, Jeffhawk. We made sure we sat in the back row (with Bob Eucker).


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

saw this today..

First Look at Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland Licensed Costumes | Costume Craze Company Blog

or if you prefer to do it yourself, some inspirations...

Coolest Homemade Alice in Wonderland Costume Ideas


I also read an article about the movie, it featured a fan image and I think they look brilliant


----------



## flitzanu (Mar 22, 2010)

hey gang, i'm new to the forums, just happened to see this thread and thought i'd share a few of my Hatter pics back from Oct 2006.


----------



## paris1933 (Aug 31, 2011)

This was my effort from a few years ago...


----------

